# Any personal knowledge of a chambered M&P Shield w/o safety spontaneously discharging?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm talking about models that were made after the flaw mentioned in the sticky from 2013 was fixed. I've had an M&P Shield w/o safety for a couple of years that I carry chambered. Ever heard of one going off by itself without an obvious reason such as something got hung in the trigger, etc. - i.e. it went off by itself with no user or circumstantial cause?

I carry it in a fanny pack in a homemade foam internal holster when riding a bike and fell once with my body weight rolling onto it and had no issue.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

The Shield incorporates an internal firing block safety plunger(much like a Glock). If your pistol doesn't suffer from the issue linked above, I don't believe a Shield would ever go off by itself without an obvious reason such as something got hung in the trigger.

The Shield is one of the most successful and popular pistols on the market and most assuredly we would have heard of something if there was a drop issue.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have not.


----------

